# WP Shop, 100% satisfied !!!



## Grozny (Aug 15, 2014)

Title says it all,good services and very good communication!!!
A reference!!!

Thank you


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh Groz, you crack me up bro. I'm glad you're happy with WP. You must be a Dr or Lawyer to be able to afford his gear though. I sure can't afford it. Even his sale prices are too high for me. Did you get that big using all WP gear?


----------



## SoCalSwole (Aug 15, 2014)

I am sure the way he eats and trains has a lot to do with it as well


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh of course: Diet is key and God see all!


----------



## Grozny (Aug 15, 2014)

Most important is diet and training, as usual i  m only cruising with 1g of testo per week + GH.


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 15, 2014)

You look GREAT bro. 

But jeeeeesus at CRUISING at a gram of test/wk lol. I need to know what your blasts look like.

What precautions do you take? Do you give blood? 

I only cruise at 250/wk of cyp and blast around 750/wk.


----------



## Grozny (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't take to much orals mostly injectable solution; my typical bulking cycle is test e 2>2,5g ew + 4IUGH ed, its quite basic stuff.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 16, 2014)

nice to see you like our products and its nice to see somebody is smart and grab offer prices!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 16, 2014)

Grozny said:


> Most important is diet and training, as usual i  m only cruising with 1g of testo per week + GH.



*as i say all years to all!
1. diet
2. good smart training
3. gear-good quality and smart use! no need big mgs..go get right gear and you will win!
4. hgh rule...i love it too..i am every fucking cycle day all last 10 years on..i feel young all the time.like i am still 18..but i am over 45 now already. *


----------



## Grozny (Aug 16, 2014)

I m not big as a swiper but i working on it  i have to run probably 3g to 4g of testo per week to get some drastic results.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 16, 2014)

Grozny said:


> I m not big as a swiper but i working on it  i have to run probably 3g to 4g of testo per week to get some drastic results.



can you show pic to this sister forum members?
http://anabolicsteroidforums.com/forumdisplay.php/24-Anabolic-Steroids

so they can see what can be made with asia pharma steroids!

Wp


----------



## ROID (Aug 16, 2014)

Asf is a bunch of fags.

I heart AP

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 18, 2014)

any new pics grozny?


----------



## Grozny (Aug 19, 2014)

soon fella ...


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 19, 2014)

Grozny, your jacked bro. Good job


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 19, 2014)

*grozny you really look ripped,almost ready for show!*


----------



## SheriV (Aug 19, 2014)

ROID said:


> Asf is a bunch of fags.
> 
> I heart AP
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



FUCK YOU!

no I <3 Roid..nvm


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 19, 2014)

*SheriV*, better tell guys how you like my products you got..like anavar,winstrol,etc..tell guys..give honest reviews!


----------



## Grozny (Aug 19, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *grozny you really look ripped,almost ready for show!*



drop me couple of tren and i will.be ready on time


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 19, 2014)

Grozny said:


> drop me couple of tren and i will.be ready on time



*i can do some good offer price bro..just mail me..*


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 19, 2014)

damn Gronzy, you must have a great job to afford premium gearz


----------



## Grozny (Aug 20, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> damn Gronzy, you must have a great job to afford premium gearz[/QUOTE
> 
> some basic like teso-enan,prop are quite cheap for others luxury compounds I dont have deeper pockets.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 20, 2014)

*its always worth to pay few $ more and be later happy with results!*


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 20, 2014)

I need to start shopping with WP, I bet just 500mgs of quality test will have me jacked.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 20, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I need to start shopping with WP, I bet just 500mgs of quality test will have me jacked.



*big true bro..why you not enter in last promo of 30ml free?

i hope if this 15 guys who got that promo will be honest and do reviews with pics..soo i will have new AP promos!*


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 21, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *big true bro..why you not enter in last promo of 30ml free?
> 
> i hope if this 15 guys who got that promo will be honest and do reviews with pics..soo i will have new AP promos!*


I missed the thread,  by the time I saw it was too late.

I'll be on the lookout next time, it's all good.


----------



## Grozny (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey WP here is another one, by the way  i never won any of your contest  i don't know why.


----------



## Grozny (Aug 21, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Grozny, your jacked bro. Good job



thx bro


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 21, 2014)

grozny you are big and ripped!


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 21, 2014)

What are your stats bro?


----------



## Grozny (Aug 21, 2014)

6'3"
~243lbs
bf 14%


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice. Goals?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 21, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I need to start shopping with WP, I bet just 500mgs of quality test will have me jacked.




you gotta get in on the BOGO sale that he is going to Have on the humantropin 








......JK


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Grozny (Sep 4, 2014)

Here is some new update, i've also ordered some sus + tren to complete my cycle ... hope to get it soon. 

By the way thanks WP for your generous price on tren.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 4, 2014)

Grozny said:


> Here is some new update, i've also ordered some sus + tren to complete my cycle ... hope to get it soon.
> 
> By the way thanks WP for your generous price on tren.



*wow,you look huge!
your order is already few days on way so i am sure its will be deliver soon!

wp*


----------



## Grozny (Sep 4, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *wow,you look huge!
> your order is already few days on way so i am sure its will be deliver soon!
> 
> wp*




I m still bulking bro need [FONT=arial, sans-serif] to grow up[/FONT] at least 280lbs )


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 4, 2014)

Grozny said:


> I m still bulking bro need  to grow up at least 280lbs )



*wow. how much is that in kg?
*


----------



## Grozny (Sep 4, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *wow. how much is that in kg?
> *



~127kg now i m on 119kg.


----------



## ROID (Sep 4, 2014)

Fuck it.

I gotta have some AP.

My long lost love.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 5, 2014)

ROID said:


> Fuck it.
> 
> I gotta have some AP.
> 
> ...



yeah,now you can get 10 vials only 700$..when new batch come out in 2-3 weeks..then only regular rprices!


----------



## ratedR (Sep 6, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> yeah,now you can get 10 vials only 700$..when new batch come out in 2-3 weeks..then only regular rprices!



How about you give us a nice group buy discount on some of your quality gh


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 6, 2014)

guys you can buy other and then split and do what you want..


----------



## Grozny (Sep 6, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> guys you can buy other and then split and do what you want..



he was thinking if he find 5-6 or more persons who will.buy 10 or > kits can u make them a prices for this quantity


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 6, 2014)

*i can do 100 vials 5000$ *


----------



## Grozny (Sep 10, 2014)

My actually cycle : here is some pict from today 

As a kick start i used also AP Propio 1500mg per week

AP Tren Ace 100mg EOD 
AP Sus 500mg EOD
BP Dbol 70 to 100 mg per day


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 10, 2014)

Good work. Did you receive yet?


----------



## Grozny (Sep 10, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Good work. Did you receive yet?



got it two days ago, 3 vials of Tren ace ))


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 10, 2014)

I know you're a happy man now.


----------



## Grozny (Sep 10, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> I know you're a happy man now.



... still need more sus  to mix it with tren


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh man, too bad WP didn't hook you up and send you some with your Tren order but maybe he doesn't carry it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2014)

Grozny said:


> My actually cycle : here is some pict from today
> 
> As a kick start i used also AP Propio 1500mg per week
> 
> ...



Beasting!


----------



## Grozny (Sep 10, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Beasting!



beasting mode is starting with halo


----------



## Mike Arnold (Sep 10, 2014)

Grozny said:


> Title says it all,good services and very good communication!!!
> A reference!!!
> 
> Thank you


Looking good, bro.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Sep 10, 2014)

Grozny said:


> I m still bulking bro need to grow up at least 280lbs )



Should be easy for you--I mean easily possible, at your height.


----------



## Grozny (Sep 10, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Should be easy for you--I mean easily possible, at your height.



at this time its going quite slowely i have to eat at least 3000kcal per day to *achieve* my *goal.*


----------



## Grozny (Sep 10, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Looking good, bro.



thx fella


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 21, 2014)

any new pics,,hows cycle?


----------



## Grozny (Sep 22, 2014)

I m eating everything to have around 2700-3000kcal per day,my shape is still good due to tren ace


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 22, 2014)

look great.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 23, 2014)

Grozny said:


> I m eating everything to have around 2700-3000kcal per day,my shape is still good due to tren ace


I know how you feel brother, work days I struggle to eat enough so I snack and eat everything I could which sometimes isn't the best choices of foods.

Looking good though man!


----------



## Grozny (Sep 24, 2014)

here is another one


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 1, 2014)

*wow,you look great..look like asia pharma did a good job and help you a lot!* soon new back and new products also durobolic,aquabolic,oxyanabolic,etc..


----------



## Grozny (Oct 1, 2014)

yep bro ap-bd is great u can still continue to enjoy it by your-self ... have a nice ride fella.


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 1, 2014)

Grozny said:


> yep bro ap-bd is great u can still continue to enjoy it by your-self ... have a nice ride fella.


Damn bro, you ditching the AP gear?


----------



## Grozny (Oct 1, 2014)

its time to move on


----------



## ROID (Oct 1, 2014)

Maybe one day I can buy asia pharma again.
Once I've built a house, planned my retirement, purchased a new wife, then......asia pharma gears.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 1, 2014)

ROID said:


> Maybe one day I can buy asia pharma again.
> Once I've built a house, planned my retirement, purchased a new wife, then......asia pharma gears.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



you are always welcome..you are old vip customer man..


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 2, 2014)

Roid put that shit on your WIC card


----------

